# RSD Lite problems



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay so I have really effed my phone up.... i finally got my battery charged, part of my problem haha, and i can not get rsd lite to recognize my device in any of my usb ports between the 3 computers i have. i am using rsd lite 5.6 and i have the latest moto divers. 5.5, installed on all the computers and nothing...

Has anyone had a similar problem? any suggestions? I NEED to fix my phone, Im not ready to give up my Droid 2 yet...

Yes i am in the bootloader 

and just realizing this might be part of the problem, but it is showing Code Currupt


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

phone's in bootloader mode?

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeap, i really dont know what is going on....


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I would suggest clearing your cache and cookies and redownload the sbf file. Sounds like maybe it is a bad dl. Also, what rom were you runiing before this, and if stock, what version was the firmware version?

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

the problem isnt the sbf, its that the computer and rsd lite wont even recognize the droid 2 when i plug it in


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

I gave up on RSD from the beginning. I always use an Ubuntu live cd. I've never used Ubuntu for anything else, but it always works perfect for sbfs.!

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've tried that too







, both manually using sbf flash and using the ez live cd... i think theres more messed up with my phone than what i know i did to it haha


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

compare md5 check sums or just redownload

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

the thing is that wont help me until i figure out why my computers are not recognizing my device is connected to the computer


----------



## kew1701 (May 5, 2012)

have you tried different microusb cable,any branded cable would be ok,also try to clean microusb port with toothpick


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

kew1701 said:


> have you tried different microusb cable,any branded cable would be ok,also try to clean microusb port with toothpick


I'm gonna expand that: Are you sure your cable is meant for data and not just charging?


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/161849-tool-ezsbf.html

Just in case someone else checking out this thread would like to try the non RSD method


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

tmsullivan333 said:


> I'm gonna expand that: Are you sure your cable is meant for data and not just charging?


BD, I generally hate to question anything you say but this is one rare times. As far as I am aware there is no such thing. By spec, I believe, USB is designed to carry both and therfore any usb cable will carry both data and current. My phrasing might be bad as it is late, but i think you get what I mean. I have simply never heard of a charge only usb cable.

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

There have been reports of non oem cables(in this case, non "Motorola" cables) causing problems. I have seen complaints of data AND power problems. Make sure it is a "Moto" cable.

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------

